# Position eines Gegenstandes über Webcam erkennen



## xip (4. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

habe bereits eine Frage hier im Forum gepostet über die Verarbeitung von Bildern von einer Webcam. Mir wurde da JMF empfohlen. Ich denke darüber komme ich an das Webcambild ran, aber wie kann ich z.B. die Position eines Objektes erkennen? 

Gibt es Klassen die Funktionen bereitstellen mit denen ich Bildern hinsichtlich Objekten oder Farben untersuchen kann?

Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Feb 2009)

bin heute rein zufällig in der Bibliothek an einem 4x3 Meter Regal mit büchern über "Computer Vision" und ähnliches vorbeigelaufen...^^ 
Naja, was für eine Position willst du denn erkennen? Mit _einer_ Webcam dürfte es imho eh sowohl sehr schwierig als auch sehr ungenau werden. Was glaubst du warum ein so großer Anteil der (Raub-)Viecher aus dem Tierreich (mindestens)zwei Augen hat?  ???:L


----------



## didjitalist (4. Feb 2009)

klappt auch mit einer cam ganz anständig, man benötigt nur mehr informationen über die aufgenommenen szene. wenn man die position der cam kennt und die basis der aufgenommenen fläche, kommt man schon recht gut hin. kompliziert bleibt es aber allemal.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Feb 2009)

didjitalist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn man die position der cam kennt und die basis der aufgenommenen fläche


da muss man aber annehmen, dass die bewegung des Punktes auf eine höchstens 2D-Fläche eingeschränkt ist, die auch noch die bedingung erfüllen muss, dass jeder von der cam ausgehende straht die fläche höchstens ein mal schneidet... :roll: Das ist schon recht speziell... Etwa bestimmung der Position eines Menschen, der auf einem ebenen Gelände rumläuft oder so ähnlich. Um mit ner Roboterhand Äpfel zu fangen reicht's aber definitiv nicht


----------



## Ebenius (4. Feb 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um mit ner Roboterhand Äpfel zu fangen reicht's aber definitiv nicht


Hängt das nicht deutlich von der Größe der Roboterhand ab? ;-)


----------



## didjitalist (4. Feb 2009)

äpfel zu fangen ist gar nicht so dramatisch. wenn man die kamera an die hand selbst montiert, kann auch eine reichen. hab mit so einer handkamera ziemlich viel rumexperimentiert. stereoskopisches sehen ist in einigen bereichen sogar deutlich unterlegen, da der rechenaufwand dramtisch höher ist.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Feb 2009)

ja, schon klar, bei dem Gerät kann man wohl kaum daneben werfen^^ bei <2 Meter Distanz zumindest


----------



## didjitalist (4. Feb 2009)

zu dem ding würd ich gern mal die facharbeit zum thema "ping pong bälle fangen" lesen


----------



## Gast2 (4. Feb 2009)

Moin,



			
				xip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] aber wie kann ich z.B. die Position eines Objektes erkennen?


wie schon festgestellt wurde ... mit einer Webcam hast Du eine Genaugkeit von 66.6% ... ansonsten kann ich Dir (für den Einstieg) Wikipedia - Bildverarbeitung empfehlen ... fang einfach an die Punktoperatoren zu programmieren

wenn Du die verstanden hast, kannst Du mal anfangen darüber nachzudenken was für ein Objekt Du erkennen willst ... sprich - Farbe, Form, Lage, Bewegung ... diese Definition ist schwer, da so ziemlich alles in Deinem Bild auf die Definition für Dein Objekt trifft ... dann kannst Du Dich daran machen Dein Objekt zu erkennen 

für eine Genaue 3D-Bestimmung benötigst Du 2 Kameras ... entweder Stereobild-Verarbeitung ... hier sollten die Kameras große Bilder liefern (also nix mit Webcam) ... oder je eine Webcam auf X/Y bzw. X/Z (oder andere Kombinationen)

hand, mogel


----------



## Illuminatus0301 (4. Feb 2009)

das Bild mit dem Canny-Algorithmus bearbeiten und das Resultat durch ein künstliches neuronales Netz weiterverarbeiten lassen... ist zwar aufwändig zu programmieren - dürfte aber das beste Ergebnis liefern


----------



## didjitalist (4. Feb 2009)

canny ok, aber warum nen neuronales netz? würd erstmal auf basale algebra setzen. kanten matchen, schnittpunkte berechnen, rückprojektion und fertig.


----------



## ice-breaker (5. Feb 2009)

http://www.exactfutures.com/index01.htm

das hab ich gerade mal für dich aus meinen Favoriten rausgekramt 
Nie benutzt, aber mal gebookmarked, falls man es mal brauchen kann


----------

